# Hoegh Silvermoon



## steinarbergsmyr (Feb 26, 2008)

My name is Steinar, from Norway.
Is there anyone out there who kould tell me anything about a ship named
Hoegh Silvermoon. Anithing about if this ship had an eksplosjon in the maskine-room or something. I think maybe betvin 1955-1960.
Sorry i am not well speaking or writing english, but i do my best.


----------



## 3knots (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello Steinar,

I have just posted a photo of HOEGH SILVERMOON when she was Indo China Steam Navigation Co's EASTERN MOON. The basic particulars of the ship are listed. I believe you are correct and there was an engine room explosion about the time you mention, but I have no do***entation on this. I served in this ship as 3rd Officer when she was EASTERN MOON, 1967-68.


----------



## steinarbergsmyr (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you for ansvering me 3knots.
This is interestin bekause my father, who is dead now, told me a history ven i was a yong boy. He was working on this ship, in the kitchen.(i dont now the word for it on a boat,but in Norway we say "byssa") One day, not far from Australia(i think) they got a big eksplosjon, and 13 men died. Some of them slowly because of that they where burned from the heat. Well my father stayed alive, but i think he often was thinking about this episode.
I am not shore, but he often spoked about Silvermoon, so i belive it was this ship who eksploded.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Steiner and a warm welcome to SN. Enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Steiner welcome to SN hope you enjoy your visit.

You could try this site it has a photograph and some details about the ship but I could find nothing about an explosion in my short search.

http://www.lardex.net/oslo/huag/skipstekst/1947hoegsilvermoon.htm

Regards

Fay


----------



## steinarbergsmyr (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you for trying to help me Fiesty Fay.
This site was intersting reading.
It may be that i am wrong about the name of the boat and the explosion, it could be that it was another ship, but no matter i think it is interesting to rewiev about this, and espesialy about the explosion.
Later i want to try find out the name of other ships my father sailed with, and the history about them.


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

You are most welcome steinarbergsmyr, glad to be able to help a little. I have had a lot of help from the lads on Ships Nostalgia so I am sure there will be more coming 

Regards

Fay


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

3knots said:


> Hello Steinar,
> 
> I have just posted a photo of HOEGH SILVERMOON when she was Indo China Steam Navigation Co's EASTERN MOON. The basic particulars of the ship are listed. I believe you are correct and there was an engine room explosion about the time you mention, but I have no do***entation on this. I served in this ship as 3rd Officer when she was EASTERN MOON, 1967-68.


When she was the Eastern Moon she had already been the Hoegh Silvermoon.
BTW I also sailed on her during her ICSN days as 2nd Mate and Ch Officer so maybe at the very least we may have mutual shipmates

Mike


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

hi 3knots, I've just had a look at your gallery picture - it certainly brought the memories back. Remember that bloody heavy old Sperry gyro hidden down the engine room ? It was a matter of pride for the 2nd Mate to hurl himself down ladders to the E/R whenever there was a blackout and get the catches on the rotor before it toppled. For years after I was like a Pavlovan dog conditioned to leap out of the chair at the slightest flicker of the lights. 
She was a happy ship, for sure

Mike


----------



## Jahaunn (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello Steinar, I don't know if you are still there. I was a passenger on the Hoegh Silvermoon in November 1958 From New York, USA to Bombay India via the Suez Cannal. I became good friends with the Chief Engineer who gave me a detailed tour of the Ship. I don't know about any explosion. I have a number of pictures of the ship and of the engine room when they repaired the engine on Nov 4th out at sea. I have a picture of the chief engineer starting the engine after repairs. I loved that ship. Meal were very good. 

John


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jahaunn,


On behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN.

steinarbergsmyr

He has not been on the site since 2010. However you could try and send him a message via the PM - Private Message - or try an email. 

Hawkey01


----------



## jayindia (8 d ago)

I see this is an old thread, but just in case someone might be interested. I just had some old 8mm film digitalized. One of the strips contained some shots of my parents voyage from New York to Bombay on the Hoegh Silvermoon way back in October of 1951. Its only about 2 1/2 minutes, but it shows some shots of the embarkation from NYC, some of the passengers in a group pose and playing shuffleboard, various flags flying from the mast heads, a shot of a life preserver with the name of the ship and its home port Oslo, and what I think is a shot of the ship entering Port Said. JM


----------

